# Portrait of Lt Gen Sir F O W Loomis, K.C.B, C.M.G., D.S.O. by Edgar Bundy war artist



## artware (20 Sep 2000)

I wanted to bring to your attention  the availability of the Historical portrait of General Loomis by The British War Artist Edgar Bundy 1862-1922.. As you know Loomis was a senior  General from the allied forces that were involved  the WWI .  Loomis  rose to become Canada‘s most senior General during World War I.   It is my wish to find a good home for the portrait so I am contacting the obvious museums and institutions that should be informed. Loomis was a very well known man of his period in History, particulalrly among the allies, there is a long entry in the Dictionary of Canadian Biography.

The painting has been for sometime in the collection of a collector of Historical portraits from Sussex , the UK,  it was his wish that the portrait should go to a collection in Canada, where it will be more appreciated.

I have contacted a number of museums and institutions already , The national archives of Canada based in Ottowa, have expressed strong interest, but have decided at the last minuet to pass on the portrait as they have two portraits of Loomis already.

So far I have not contacted any of the regiments that Loomis served in, and i have not spoken to any of the Loomis family. I am hoping that this forum will help me get in touch with the right individualls. So I am really asking you all for your help. I operate from London the UK, so I am hoping I can get some help via the internet. The Portrait image can be sent to anyone on request, just e-mail me at artwareuk@aol.com


There is a long entry in the Canadian Dictionary of National Biography listing all the regiments, batallions brigades and divisions that he was in or responsible for. The Imperial War museum in London has a lot of paintings and material by Edar Bundy, he was a very productive artist and painted many of the leading allied leaders and Generals.


Edgar Bundy 1862-1922

Portrait of  Portrait of Major General Sir Frederick Oscar Warren Loomis, K.C.B, C.M.G. D.S.O 

signed and inscribed ‘General Sir FOW LOOMIS DSO CMG/ BMMSHOTT 1918‘ Edgar Bundy‘

oil on canvas

16 x 12in.


I hope I Have provided enough information for you to get going on. I have attached an image to the body of the e-mail for you. I hope that the portrait can be considered for the Univerity art collection.



i look forward to hearing from you soon


best wishes



Greg Page-Turner


----------



## artware (20 Sep 2000)

Plaease note that the image of the portrait can be sent on request to anyone by e-mailing me at artwareuk@aol.com


----------

